# j ai casse mon tar ?

## bemixam

voila ce que donne un emerge ( de n importe quel package )

```
root@zero portage # emerge tar

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4 to /

>>> md5 ;-) ncompress-4.2.4.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ncompress-4.2.4.tar.gz

tar: ncompress-4.2.4/Acknowleds: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: ncompress-4.2.4/LZW.INFO: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: ncompress-4.2.4/README: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: ncompress-4.2.4/compress.1: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: ncompress-4.2.4/zmore.1: Wrote only 0 of 10240 bytes

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function unpack, Line 24, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking ncompress-4.2.4.tar.gz

```

impossible d installer quoi que ce soit desormais  :Sad: 

vous savez a quoi c est du ?

----------

## avendesora

Pas pratique...

Si tu as une autre install Linux sur ta machine, c'est pas trop grave, tu dois pouvoir booter dedans et 

ecompiler (à la main) tar avec comme prefix le /usr de ton gentoo.

Sinon, l'autre option serait de télécharger les sources de tar (http://www.gnu.org) qui sont dispo

en format ".shar". Verifie que tu as la commande "unshar" dispo sur ton système, récupère le source

de tar, compile, install.

Après ca, "emerge -u tar" pour remettre la version officielle de tar en place.

C'est pas garanti - j'ai jamais essayé - mais t'as de bonnes chances.

(et puis si jamais tu as "rpm" ou apt-* installé, essaye de trouver une version pré-compilée de tar,

ca sera encore plus simple)

----------

## bemixam

j avais pas envie de me prendre la tete donc apres des sauvegardes ... je me suis dis que  j allais tester la 1.4 RC1  ....

donc boot sur le cd de la 1.2 .... exctration du stage3 de la 1.4 ....

et au moment d emerger Xfree .... devinez quoi ??

tar me fait la meme chose !!!!!!

je vais cracker !!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bemixam

bon j ai trouve  :Smile: 

le probleme venait de mon / qui etait trop petit ( pourtant 5Go de libre) pour compiler Xfree .... c est en recreant une partition plus grande que j ai pu installer une 1.4 .... jusque la sans probleme ....

donc voila ... il faut prevoir beaucoup de place pour recompiler Xfree

----------

